# Contemplating upgrading



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

The wife and I are contemplating upgrading from the 23rs to the 26rs. Our thinking is, if the girls (5 and 3) want to bring friends along when their older, the double bunks will probably be the way to go. My question is: The current wd spring bars are rated at 750 lbs. The hitch weight on the 23rs is 420 lbs. The hitch weight on the 26rs is 600 lbs. Do the hitch afficianados here think 750 lb. weighted bars are stout enough? Or, should I upgrade to the 1000 lb. bars? We should have bought the 26 rs to begin with. But, this being our first TT, we wanted to be sure this is something we really wanted. Our TV is a 1999 4WD Silverado with 5.8L Vortec. So, I think the TV is ok with the additional weight of the 26rs. Any and all comments, suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I tow the 26RS with my 1500 Avalanche, and 800# spring bars for my Reese Trunnion Hitch, and haven't had any problems. I do still need to weigh the trailer and tongue as loaded. From the factory, the weight on my TT is 4780 minus water/LP/Battery.

I do get a little bounce in the rear end on rougher roads, but I am attributing that to the soft rear suspension and P rated tires on the Av. Eventually, I am going to put some LT tires on the truck, and if after I weigh things, I find the tongue wgt is too close the the 800#, I will upgrade to some 1000# bars.

As far as the TV shelf, what size TV do you want to put in there. I can fit my 13" RCA on the shelf in the kitchen, and the 9" unit with the VCR built in goes on the cabinet in the bunkhouse for the kids to watch on rainy days. The only modification thought I have looked at is maybe replacing the factory radio/cd player with an Audiovox LCD screen with built in tuner and DVD player. I just can't justify the $1100+ price tag to the wife.....yet. I figure that way, I would gain some shelf space.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I know we love having the quad bunks so I understand your logic.

I think the bars are probably okay, but upgrading wouldn't be a bad idea either. I had a 23' Jayco Kiwi and even then the dealer suggested the 1000# bars knowing I would probably upgrade. In your case I'd try it first and see how they work, then upgrade if you don't feel you are getting the right effect.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The TV debate

The audiovox 10" unit is the way to go if the price was right. Found a guy just outside TO that sold a few at around $300. He is all out of them but told me gets them now and then. I was put on the waiting list and ordered a few of them.

I believe the model ve1020

Ebay price is around $500

Thor


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

I have 750# WD bars. No issues have come up yet (keeping in mind I have all of 1,000 miles of travelling so far).







Dealer wanted to install 500# but I asked dealer to install the 750 since it was the same price.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Thor I agree the VE1020 is the way to go. I looked at one at Circuit City they are really nice and are compact. 300.00 is a great price, I am still shopping. Kirk


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Dealer wanted to install 500#


Well, that would make a lot of sense.....500# spring bars for a 600# tongue. Just another example that many dealers have not a clue...

Tim


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Does the Audiovov VE1020 TV/DVD that your refering to work on DC power? I like the idea of replacing the current CD player with the TV/DVD combo. I believe though that the current unit is DC powered? Any advice?

Also, I agree with aplvlykat, after doing a quick search on the web, for $300 they must have "fallen off the back of a truck", if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Not to change the subject but, well, ok, I'm going to change the subject (kinda). My wife and I were discussing upsizing to a bigger unit last weekend. The discussion centers around the fact that we now have 3 boys (albeit small ones right now but the point is they are not going to stay that way long). The 21RS seemed big when we moved up from the pop-up and was really the most I wanted to pull with the 4-Runner. Now we have the Armada which can obviously handle much more weight but is still only a 123" wheelbase. Looking at rvtowingtips.com, it appears that I would definately be good to go at a 23' or 24' trailer but I would really like to go to a 25 RS-S or a 26-RS. I would most likely go with an Equil-i-zer hitch and prodigy control if I did upsize. Do you guys think I would have any problem with either of these units or something else at the same length?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The place in TO has a store and is owned by mom & pop. It is a small electric place with all kinds of new and used stuff.

I will check to see if it was new in box, refurb or "five fingerd discount"

Going back to the towing issue. I tow a 28 RSS with a Denali with no problems. I have also towed the same TT with a 1500 Silverado crew cab without and issues. The Truck is better on fuel then the Denali

Thor


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Thor,
Thank You for bringing up the (TV) tow vehicle issues. I'm sorry I should've wrote tow vehicle. We have a little ac/dc 9" tv/vcr combo unit that works well for the little ones.. Anyway, the wife and I went to the local dealer here to inquire about the 26rs. There's a 12 - 16 week wait with a sticer price of $26995.00 ( wow ), I guess their really popular. I believe we're going to wait till next year when the financial picture should look a little more promising. The dealer tried to set us up with a Forest River 28 foot quad bunk unit. We liked a few things in that one over the Outback. But, we like the Outback more and that's what we're staying with.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

buddy you know my wife looked at two 5ers this weekend and made the hint about having a full size walk around bed, but I told her not yet I didn't see any of the Outback 5ers that fit our needs and how could I leave this wonderful group! Besides I still like my camper.... must not trade up... must not... must.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, your certainly going to have the right truck for it.









Tim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, two really nice things about the 5'ers: Headroom and Legroom. I am 6'5" with shoes on, so I can only stand up straight in the camper while standing under a vent. And on the queen slide, not a chance of stretching out.

Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK, I'm going to have to change my forum name to JustAverageBadBrain.

Actually, at 6'2" the standing is OK but the beds are pretty tight. We had a fiver previously and they are nice but monsters to pull around.

Funny thing about our kids, both of them completely rejected the idea of bringing friends along - they see camping as a 'family only' sort of thing. Not anything we've done or said I assure you. That's simply how they want to keep it. I'm OK with it - I only have a couple more years before they leave for college so I'm game!

Brian


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Great point Brain about the kids wishes, didn't think about their view.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

denali 3, my kids, 5 and 3 also, love having the Bunkhouse room for themselves. It gives them somewhere to play when it's raining, and they kinda feel like they have their own space.

We also chose the 26RS for it's 4 bunks, thinking the kids would want to bring friends, but even if they don't, we still love the trailer.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Y-guy,

You're going to need an injection for your problem, spraying will not do the trick for you. You have a systemic case of upgrade overload.









Mike


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Do they make a cream for that?









Or perhaps a suppository?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Mike I have a simple solution which I intend to follow... don't go to a dealership, don't go to an RV show, don't go online and look at floorplans and most of all don't drool when reading Trailer Life. Nah I'm happy with our camper, to many good memories right now, few years and we'll see about something else but I've got this camper just the way I want it, most my mods are done and the routine of packing up to go is great. Once I get my new truck I'll look for other things... like a swimming pool!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

As a wise man from Elmira (hurricaneplumber) once said, "you just can't hide the money".









Tim


----------

